# Gearbox software



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

I suspect this might have been mentioned somewhere so apologies for not finding it on search..

I have an 09 car, generally it is epic, but I keep hearing that later cars with revised gearbox software are better...

Is it, and if it is, is there a way to easily apply it to my car?

Cheers

D


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/155793-2009-edm-gtr-2011-tcm-update.html

Cobb route or through Litchfield


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, interesting reading....


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

OldBob said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/155793-2009-edm-gtr-2011-tcm-update.html
> 
> Cobb route or through Litchfield


I got mine done @ litchfields as well as a stage 1 tune and y-pipe. all bases covered :thumbsup: Drives like a dream now and can't fault the service


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Can you just update the gearbox software with either method? I'm all for more power but currently value my warranty more so it's only the gearbox side I'd consider, just now...

Is there anyone going to the GTROC meeting that could ask the question of Nissan if an update will be provided to earlier cars as it's purely a software issue from what I've read?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Flashing anything, ECU, TCM or otherwise may invalidate parts of your warranty.

Dont wait for Nissan to update your gearbox software anytime soon.

Remember, no nav or speed camera updates for 2 years, so dont expect Nissan to give you the silky smooth changes of a MY11, especially when they'd rather you just bought one!


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Hi CC,
I appreciate that but if I flashed my tcm with the my11 software they would have a very hard job to blame that for any warranty claim, no matter what it was. If I had a "stage 1" and for example a turbo went, then I wouldn't have a leg to stand-on imho and that was kind of my point by only wanting the gearbox update. There was lots of talk and I'm sure it was part of the press releases, that the my11 parts would be available to earlier owners to purchase at a later date but unfortunately this hasn't materialised


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

scoobyc said:


> Hi CC,
> I appreciate that but if I flashed my tcm with the my11 software they would have a very hard job to blame that for any warranty claim, no matter what it was. If I had a "stage 1" and for example a turbo went, then I wouldn't have a leg to stand-on imho and that was kind of my point by only wanting the gearbox update. There was lots of talk and I'm sure it was part of the press releases, that the my11 parts would be available to earlier owners to purchase at a later date but unfortunately this hasn't materialised


Which would be a more expensive warranty denial? New turbo or transmission rebuild?

Also there have been no reported (on here anyway) engine/turbo related mechanical failures repaired under warranty, but there have been transmission replacements.

VR38 and its ancillaries have proven themselves pretty bulletproof over the last 3-4 years yet at the same time there have been more transmission issues.

That said, if you did have a warranty issue with a transmission problem and Nissan tried to back out of repairing it saying you had a flashed TCM, they'd struggle to answer the question of why that should be an issue given the 2011 tranny is inherently the same.

Murky world of warranties!


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> That said, if you did have a warranty issue with a transmission problem and Nissan tried to back out of repairing it saying you had a flashed TCM, they'd struggle to answer the question of why that should be an issue given the 2011 tranny is inherently the same.


That was my point and thinking behind it:thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Personally, having done the warranty discussion to death over the last 3 years, I have no doubt in my mind that Nissan have and will continue to be, sensible with warranty claims.

Hence why my GTR has been Cobb'd since 3 months old back in August 2009.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I've got a 2009 Black edition, and I too was tempted to have my gearbox updated, and a Y-pipe and stage 1.

Last Saturday, I was at Westway Nissan in Oxford, and they were kind enough to allow me a test drive of the 2011 model.

The interior is better, but the changes to the gearbox are negligible in terms of smoothness.

As for the extra horses, I couldn't tell the difference.
Lap times, or Micheal Schumaker might notice 45bhp on top of 485bhp, but if lap times were important to me I'd put Dunlop tyres back on.

In short, 2011 model isn't any better to drive.
And the flappy paddles are worse.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> I've got a 2009 Black edition, and I too was tempted to have my gearbox updated, and a Y-pipe and stage 1.
> 
> Last Saturday, I was at Westway Nissan in Oxford, and they were kind enough to allow me a test drive of the 2011 model.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with you mate. 

Not so much on your observations on the MY11 as i haven't tried one but the difference the gearbox changes and stage 1 map have made to my MY10 is huge. Its night and day. The slow speed 1st and 2nd gear manners of the car have improved significantly as have the down changes when pressing on. The stage 1 map which is worth about 60bhp has transformed the car. Its not just the headline bhp figure but the amount of torque available all across the rev range which really impresses.


----------



## Gary_GTR_R35 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have just had my gearbox software updated with Litchfield and I am amazed by the difference it has made to my 2010.

I was talked into it by a couple of other GTR owners (thanks Saunders!!  ) who were also there in Ian's waiting room reception.

I can not recommend it highly enough, it is not just smoother but the shifts seem quicker and there is no delays between ur fingers flicking the paddle and the gear change. Also some of the well documents quirky elements of the original software programme have been removed...


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep difference is night and day....stage 1 power upgrade transforms the car and I actually think made it more drivable....smoother and I got better fuel economy on cruising runs.


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

You knew it made sense Gary. I simply told you what you already knew  Sounds like you are getting on well with it. I hope your journey back was better than mine. 3 hours in stop start traffic urghh..

Oh and for anyone thinking about upgrading the Tranny. Just do it.. Massive difference..


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

If you just want the Gearbox software updating then its Ecutek all the way. A dealer can just plug in, update the TCM unit and will only be a small charge. Saves paying £750+ for a Cobb access port.

Plus being in the UK you cant beat the support from Ecutek. I have a couple of big power GTR's on Cobb at present which i am being asked to tune before the Syvecs EMS package is released so i enquired to Cobb for the access pro software and it took 2 weeks for a reply! 

If i need support while trackside this is no good hence why i got the Ecutek Software.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I believe Litchfield charge £250 + VAT for the MY11 gearbox software as a standalone item.

D


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

sumo69 said:


> I believe Litchfield charge £250 + VAT for the MY11 gearbox software as a standalone item.
> 
> D


They did when mine was done a month ago. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

Ryan.g said:


> i enquired to Cobb for the access pro software and it took 2 weeks for a reply!


Do you mind me asking who you contacted here? Two weeks is way slow and I'd like to figure out how to make our process better.

Joe


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Joe, any update on getting the tp/cc and relearning working on the gb software upgrade yet??


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

bobel said:


> Hi Joe, any update on getting the tp/cc and relearning working on the gb software upgrade yet??


I wish I had better news but we are still working on the LC4 tp/cc and gear learning.

Joe


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

JoeGr said:


> Do you mind me asking who you contacted here? Two weeks is way slow and I'd like to figure out how to make our process better.
> 
> Joe


Hi Joe

First rang up and was told to speak to Scott, E-mailed Scott took 2 weeks then got back to me and then took another 1 1/2 to reply again.

Ryan


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

Ryan.g said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> First rang up and was told to speak to Scott, E-mailed Scott took 2 weeks then got back to me and then took another 1 1/2 to reply again.
> 
> Ryan


Thanks for the info, I'll talk to Scott and see what can be done to make sure that doesn't happen in the future.

Joe


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't doubt it. That's not what I said. 

The gearbox update and stage 1 from Iain are our only option.
I said I couldn't tell the diff between my 59 plater, and the 2011 model I tested.

I should imagine the Litchfield stage 1 is a conservative 550bhp, by all accounts, so I would hope it is night and day!


----------



## Gary_GTR_R35 (Jul 29, 2011)

Saunders said:


> You knew it made sense Gary. I simply told you what you already knew  Sounds like you are getting on well with it. I hope your journey back was better than mine. 3 hours in stop start traffic urghh..
> 
> Oh and for anyone thinking about upgrading the Tranny. Just do it.. Massive difference..


Hey Saunders _STOP NOW!!!_ talking me into the software update is one thing, but now playing your jedi mind tricks on me for a transmission upgrade is just rude! :chairshot

Next purchase for me will be the Miltek RACE system Iain has worked on. And if I can save enough pennies the joint development Blistene Suspension Upgrade - I really want to improve the handling!!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I too fancy the suspension upgrade....it sounded like a ton of R&D had gone into it from the last time I was over at Iains. I really like that it will retain the in car adjustment also. The sway bars make a really big difference to the handling also....makes the steering much more direct, removes body roll and dials out the slow speed understeer feeling.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Ryan.g said:


> If you just want the Gearbox software updating then its Ecutek all the way. A dealer can just plug in, update the TCM unit and will only be a small charge. Saves paying £750+ for a Cobb access port.
> 
> Plus being in the UK you cant beat the support from Ecutek. I have a couple of big power GTR's on Cobb at present which i am being asked to tune before the Syvecs EMS package is released so i enquired to Cobb for the access pro software and it took 2 weeks for a reply!
> 
> If i need support while trackside this is no good hence why i got the Ecutek Software.


I received your first email at 7:52pm and replied at 8:32pm, received another at 9:32pm and replied at 11:50pm, but I don't think it was my replies you were talking about but to Cobb re sales? Joe and I will investigate as he said.


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

So with a Cobb I can restore the car back to factory spec, with Ecutek what happens when I take it for a service?


----------



## jonnydumpvalve (Mar 12, 2009)

I had the gearbox upgrade on my 2010 along with a service and the stage 4 set up done at Litchfields on Wednesday.
Can not stress enough how much better the gearbox upgrade made to my car,
It drives completely different now, not to mention the power gain.
Thanks to all at Litchfield well worth the 342 mile round trip.


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

thistle said:


> I received your first email at 7:52pm and replied at 8:32pm, received another at 9:32pm and replied at 11:50pm, but I don't think it was my replies you were talking about but to Cobb re sales? Joe and I will investigate as he said.


John,

You were spot on and gave me great hope in the Cobb Products but then it went down hill.

Shame you dont do the sales aswell

When i have Finished the Syvecs Stuff i imagine i will grab a copy of the access tuner software for cobb customers. 

Ryan


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

davidd said:


> So with a Cobb I can restore the car back to factory spec, with Ecutek what happens when I take it for a service?


When the car goes in for a Service they just connect the consult port to check sensors, DTC's and allow the TCM to relearn touch points.

The Consult software cant see changes to ROM Files but they can view the parameters of the engine sensors and see if there are differences to usual. I.E if you have bigger injectors and the Injector MS value is different.

But if you are worried then Ecutek will be providing a Home cable within the next couple of week as they are being tested now and which will allow datalogging, DTC clearing and Rom File uploads to change maps etc.... allowing you to put back to stock.





Ryan


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

Ryan,

this is getting interesting.... I'm not going to do anything for a week or two but having a cable where I can reset will make me a lot more likely to take this route..


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

davidd said:


> Ryan,
> 
> this is getting interesting.... I'm not going to do anything for a week or two but having a cable where I can reset will make me a lot more likely to take this route..


Your best bet is to speak to Iain Litchfield about the Ecutek. I'm sure he'd be more than happy to answer any questions. I believe the cable has a cost of £150 on top of the remap and should be available soon. And BenjiLinney is the man to talk to about the Cobb options.


----------



## mrfids (Oct 26, 2011)

This may be captured somewhere in the forums..done a quick search and not found it yet...

Is there a way to check what version of the gearbox software you have ? ... I have a second hand 2010 GT-R and I'm uncertain if it has been updated prior to me buying it...


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

If you would like to bring the car in there is no charge to tell you what software versions are in the ECU.

Regards

Iain


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

SamboGrove said:


> Your best bet is to speak to Iain Litchfield about the Ecutek. I'm sure he'd be more than happy to answer any questions. I believe the cable has a cost of £150 on top of the remap and should be available soon. And BenjiLinney is the man to talk to about the Cobb options.


I hope it isn't £150 for a cable haha - that would be bonkers if you have already paid for the license to use ECUTek. Like HDMI cables - cost me 50p and Currys sell them for £29.99


----------

